# Tetra Aquasafe



## nigel bentley (10 Apr 2020)

Silly question of the week but here goes

When I do a water change I religiously add relevant dose of Aqua safe to each bucket.

As I have a sore back, is it possible when water changing to add new water via a hose, then add the relevant amount of Aquasafe straight into the tank

My tank is quite large and I exchange 30% per week which equates to around 10 buckets.
Any thoughts would be gratefully received. Sorry for the divvy question. Thanks Nigel


----------



## alto (10 Apr 2020)

Be kind to your back! You only have one 

I’ve been using a Python Water Change System for years, when I begin refilling the tank, I add a dose of Prime for the entire tank volume (Seachem discusses this at length on their site, check FAQ, Bulletin Board) - note I leave filter running during water changes so new water mixes very quickly with tank water 
Then as a slightly paranoid individual (after some very negative experiences with tap water) I add a second Prime dose once the tank has filled - I’m just downstream of a Chlorine dosing station so tap levels may be higher than a single Prime dose will treat (again Seachem lists amount of Chlorine/Chloramine treated by Prime dose)

Any water hose will transport the water - I like the Python version as it’s transparent and even after 20 years only shows very slight fogging (and it’s more flexible than alternate branded aquarium systems) - just check that it’s meant for potable water so has no anti-mould/anti-fungals added to the inside of the hose 
(eg I can’t buy a “garden/outdoor” hose in my country that has not been so helpfully treated  )


----------



## nigel bentley (11 Apr 2020)

Hi, Thanks for your help. I will look into a Python system when lock down is over. In the meantime, I'm going to refill using a hose and gradually adding conditioner. I always tend to keep the filters running out of habit really and as you said will mix water quickly
Stay safe and thank you


----------

